# What Good Fats To Add To Cutting Diet On No Carb Days (Carb Cycling)???



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi i was just wondering if people could share what they intake for there fats in there diet, i card cycle (E.g High carb, low carb, no carb) and on no carb days i increase my fats. Just need some more ideas's of good fats to include, i also take omega 3 caps. so leave them out

Cheers


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Olive oil, Nuts. Coconut oil would be one of the best. Anything but trans fats and you're set imo.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Oily fish


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

oily fish, avacardos and nuts


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Any fats from wholefoods, including saturates are good to go


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Butter, fatty cuts of meat, Coconut oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Nuts.....


----------



## andys (Dec 21, 2011)

Rw almonds, flax seed oil, extra virgin olive oil, peatunt butter, avacado.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Gold standard fish oil (orange flavour) from healthspan sets me in the right direction and then same as the above.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheese, lamb, pork, beef butter lol


----------

